# Pro pans and palettes?



## shmooby (May 14, 2009)

I've noticed they have started selling these on the normal US website. Does anyone know if that's going to start up over here? *hopes*


----------



## nursejan2 (May 14, 2009)

Try the Live Chat on the MAC website and ask them.  Now that they're selling those pallets, I wonder if they're going to start selling the eyeshadow/blush refills?


----------



## Tahti (May 14, 2009)

^ ;O If so that would be AWESOME..


----------



## Whisperwar (May 14, 2009)

I hope so SO much!


----------



## Luceuk (May 15, 2009)

I think I might email them, I want a few eyeshadows but would rather buy them in the pan form so I don't have to depot them. Knowing my luck I'd buy them and the pro pans would appear on the website.


----------



## shmooby (May 15, 2009)

Emailed them.

They said they haven't yet been informed if they will be selling them on the UK site


----------



## pianohno (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmooby* 

 
_Emailed them.

They said they haven't yet been informed if they will be selling them on the UK site_

 
OH LORD OF MAC, PLEASE LET THEM START SELLING THEM.
PLEASE.


----------



## shmooby (May 19, 2009)

I think I might die of happiness if they do start selling them... I know you can order them from the pro line... but I'm lazy and I can never be bothered


----------



## Scots Lass (Jul 21, 2009)

The Pro pans & palettes are now on the regular site


----------

